# New calf and horses



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

Will horses kill a young calf?

I have a Dexter cow about to calve, her second, our first. She has horns and bosses around the other cattle, but the horses push all of the cows around.

Should I pen her? Before she calves or after? For how long?

I built a pen today, 16'x32'. It is 20' from the pasture, so anything in it can see the animals in the pasture.

I would usually not worry about it, and let the mother be a mother, but my neighbor's horses have killed at least one pony foal. One of our horses has a history of trying to steal calves.

The pasture is starting to grow, but not ready to graze. I have the animals restricted to about two acres where I have been feeding round bales. Some woods are in that area.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It sounds like you know what the safest thing to do is,
which is why you have the pen already built. 

Personally I would put her in there before she calves so she will be used to it and relaxed.

No reason at all for you to jeopardize the well-being of mama and baby.
It will also allow you to observe both cow and calf more closely incase of any problems.

Good luck with her.


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

I wouldn't risk it. I had a horse that was fine with adult cattle (large frame, not Dexter), but would try to run down and kill smaller ruminants like sheep. No clue if it would have be ok with a calf, but I sure as heck didn't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I have my cows out in the same field as my horses, I have had cows calve with the horses, I have a stallion and gelding living with the cows. They are VERY gentle with new babies, I never worry. But your horses sound more aggressive than mine. Mine all stand shoulder to shoulder to eat together.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Horses can be a pain with young calves. The horses notice the new addition, they want to sniff them and check them out, cow and calf move away to avoid them.....and the chase is on! Separate them, hopefully where they can see each other thru a fence, then when everybody is turned back in together it's no big deal.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have the pregnant cow and the 8 month old heifer isolated across a fence from the horses and the bigger two cattle. Still no calf, but she has been swollen and dripping for almost a week. Where I put them, they have an acre of the best grass we have, plus I can lock one or both in the new pen.


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

A horse will defend it self if it doesn't know what it is like my young calf was getting bullied by my horse this is het


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Calves are fair game to horses. They will run the calf to see what it is. My horses and cows are never allowed to be together when I have calves coming. Ever.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

She had her calf this morning. The entire herd is in an uproar. The three horses were fighting each other for the best viewing across the fence. When I picked up the newborn heifer and she vocalized, the big Jersey steer bellowed like I never heard him do before. The new mother didn't kill me, but she has been busy keeping the new calf away from the fences.

I am pleased that it took no intervention from us. She delivered the calf and placenta before I got home from work. By the time I got there, the calf was walking and nursing.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the new heifer.  
Be extra careful of that new mama, especially the first few days.
Hormones can make them rather silly.

I cannot tell you how many times I have had dogs nearly get me in trouble with fresh cows.
What happens is the cow goes after the dog to "protect her calf"
and the dog runs behind you to protect it thereby putting you at risk.

I recommend carrying a nice stout stick when you go out in the herd from now on. 

Pictures of the new baby when you get a chance.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad everything went well. When our calves were born last year my 28yr old mare and her 12yr old mule daughter went berserk running the fence to see the new babies, and they were NOT the first ones they'd seen. I was grateful for six strand hi-tensile between them since they acted so crazy I'm not sure electric would have stopped them.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

The new calf is a week and a half old. She runs around, but still sleeps a alot.
The horses have been seeing her across a wire since she was born. After the first two days, the didn't pay much attention to her.

Is it too soon to put the mother and calf back into the herd?

I figured I would open some new pasture, then move the cow and calf in.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would not put them on the same pasture as the horses, if that's what you mean. "Across the fence" and on the same pasture are totally different with horses. My herd behaves ok "across the fence", but drop that same thing on their side and it's as if they had never seen it before.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I wouldn't put them together. Not only would you be risking the calf, but you could be risking a nasty injury to your horses if the cow tries to defend her calf. Those horns are not just for looks.

Why borrow trouble? I wouldn't do it.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I have seen quiet horses cross a 40 acre pasture to chase a trio of newly purchased 500 pound calves through an electric fence. I have seen quiet horses chase, bite and kick a former pasture mate, after a two month absence. 
Now that your calf is delivered, you were able to see the interest generated and it isn't hard to imagine the chaos had mommy and newborn would have had to put up with direct contact horses.


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

Unfortunately, I have had experience with this. I have 4 wonderful old cow horses that my kids and I have ridden thousands of miles on. They will-- and have--- killed young calves. It was not an accident or because the were curious or crowded...... just bullies.


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

Why would you want to have a horse? I'd butcher one and sell the rest. :bash:


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I never let the cattle and horses be together in the field. The horses would chase and hurt the cattle just playing with them. Not worth the loss. Keep them apart. Took a year for the baby calf, worth some money. Do you want to lose calf when you don't have to, just to not have animals in two pastures?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Of course everyone's critters are different, but once the calves got 2 to 4 weeks old, we would let the horses and cattle mix again and had no issues. Sometimes the old gelding would even be the "babysitter" for the calves.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have the herd all together, now. No problems. The horses ignore all the cattle again.


----------

